# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne: Neem Gezichtssauna

## Rudolf

Nou ik heb dus ook jarenlang Roaccutane geslikt, wat een paardemiddel. 
Nu heb ik echt een tijdje een gezichtssauna, en ik heb nergens meer last van&#33; Gebruik geen Roaccutane, niks meer&#33;

Dit hielp enorm bij mij. Ik wil het met andere mensen delen vandaar dat ik het hier post.

Groet Rudolf

----------


## Rikkert

hee, 
misschien een domme vraag
maar.......
is gezichtssauna iets totaal anders als een normale sauna waar je met je blote ass in zit ?
ik kan me namelijk geen gezichtssauna voorstellen,
en zoja
hoevaak doe je dit? per week?
bij ons op de fitness hebben ze een sauna, maar daar ga ik nooit in... misschien moet ik daar maar eens verandering in brengen dan

ik hoor het wel

----------

